# Super tiny white bugs



## Jand1k (Nov 19, 2019)

Hi guys, I need your help with these bugs. They're really so small and I don't have any sort of magnification tool to see properly. I don't think they are springtails as they look a lot smaller. May be mites? Are they bad? I find them only in leaf litter. my plants are all fine, the frogs and isopods doesn't seem to be affected too and it's been around a month now. Can you please help ID to remove some worries. Thank you very much! 

Here's the video: https://youtu.be/QQgGWXbi_y4


----------



## Broseph (Dec 5, 2011)

Almost certainly detrivore mites. For whatever reason, microfauna populations can wax and wane, and a mite waxing can appear frightening (but harmless). 

Sometimes if I get something like that, I'll skip a fruit fly feeding or 2 to let the frogs clean them up.


----------



## Jand1k (Nov 19, 2019)

Broseph said:


> Almost certainly detrivore mites. For whatever reason, microfauna populations can wax and wane, and a mite waxing can appear frightening (but harmless).
> 
> Sometimes if I get something like that, I'll skip a fruit fly feeding or 2 to let the frogs clean them up.


I've looked on Google and they do look very similar. I haven't seen springtails a while now, should I wait till the frogs eat these and then seed with springtails again? Or just seed now? I mean, if they're not harmful and will not affect other population of microfauna then I don't mind them being there.


----------



## Broseph (Dec 5, 2011)

Like I said; the populations wax and wane. The springtails might be waning now, but there are probably still tons of them in there. 

The way I see it, the mites are serving the same function as springtails anyway- detrivores that add to the biodiversity of the tank and provide grazing opportunities for frogs. 

It's never a bad idea to keep springtail cultures around to feed small froglets, but the only way I ever reinforce the troops in an existing "adults only" vivarium is to provide extra food sources: mushroom and vegetable scraps, Repashy Morning Wood, whatever Calcium Plus gets dumped into the leaf litter with flies.


----------



## Jand1k (Nov 19, 2019)

That's great, thank you for clarifying and giving more info. I was really just worried if they will affect the frogs and others in the viv. I guess that's a relief. Thanks for your help in this 👍🏼


----------

